# Bluey Outdoor Sunning Tub



## edukeeper (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi guys!
The other day I saw that Wally76 had built a great outdoor sunning tub for his Blue tongue (posted in a thread back in March). I just finished building my own and I wanted to share it with you! It is no where near as well built as Wally76's tub, but I am proud of it anyway. I'm a broke uni student with very few resources, so this tub was built entirely using a kitchen knife (hence the cuts that are not that straight... The lid kept shattering as I cut with the knife - was very frustrating). 







I cut the top off a bin and attached chicken wire as a base so my Blue Tongue cant dig out. I will put some substrate down over the wire so his feet don't get hurt.






I also cut part of the lid and added chicken wire for protection against birds. Leaving half the lid intact will still give him shade if he needs it. As will the hide or two that will go in with him.






As soon as I finished the sun went away so my Blue tongue hasn't tried it out yet! But I'll post some pics when he does.
Also for those interested, I used the bottom of the bin as a little veggie garden!






Thanks Wally76 for the design (I dont know if its possible to tag someone in a post?). I know mine is a little rough, but when I get tools other than a knife I should be able to do a better job haha.

P.S. First post!


----------



## getarealdog (Sep 15, 2013)

Thats very kool, word of caution it will get very hot inside if this is placed in direct sun for any length of time.


----------



## edukeeper (Sep 15, 2013)

Yes, I have thought about that! I plan to test it and see just how hot it gets in different parts of my yard before I put the little guy in. I am pretty new to reptiles so I didn't initially think about that when I was making it, but after reflecting I will definitely choose a different colour or material for my next build. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Hamalicious (Sep 16, 2013)

That mesh will be horrible for a lizard to walk on, could even do a lot of damage to their legs. I'd get something to put over that, fake grass maybe.


----------



## Lawra (Sep 16, 2013)

Hamalicious said:


> That mesh will be horrible for a lizard to walk on, could even do a lot of damage to their legs. I'd get something to put over that, fake grass maybe.



I think the OP has got it covered 



edukeeper said:


> will put some substrate down over the wire so his feet don't get hurt.


----------



## reptilezac (Sep 16, 2013)

great idea! where did you get the bin from and how much ?


----------



## spud_meister (Sep 17, 2013)

I recently built a sunning enclosure for my Bluey, I repurposed an old cot someone was throwing out:


----------



## edukeeper (Sep 18, 2013)

Slowwy said:


> great idea! where did you get the bin from and how much ?



I got the bin from Masters for $25. I'm sure you could find something for cheaper, but I wanted to use the bottom for a veggie garden so I didnt mind the cost.


----------



## edukeeper (Sep 18, 2013)

Hamalicious said:


> That mesh will be horrible for a lizard to walk on, could even do a lot of damage to their legs. I'd get something to put over that, fake grass maybe.



Yeah I do plan to put substrate down (thanks Lawra). The only reason I put it on the bottom is so he doesnt push/dig his way out. The tub is deep enough I think to put a decent layer of substrate down so he never comes into contact with it. However, if he does, it will be the last time he goes into it and I will go back to the drawing board for a re-design!


----------



## edukeeper (Sep 18, 2013)

I really like your sunning enclosure! I especially like how big it is. I thought it was an old rabbit hutch to begin with. Props on the cot recycling.
I will definitely go bigger with my next one.


----------



## reptilezac (Sep 21, 2013)

edukeeper said:


> I got the bin from Masters for $25. I'm sure you could find something for cheaper, but I wanted to use the bottom for a veggie garden so I didnt mind the cost.


the price isnt bad what is the measurements of the tub ?


----------



## Wally (Sep 21, 2013)

I think you're being far too modest edukeeper, it looks great.

Moving it around to find the ideal position is defiantly the go.

Welcome to the forum.


----------

